# Where did you get your hedgehog?



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys, just curious about where each of you got your hedgehogs. Breeder, rehome, rescue, pet store? How did you find your baby? Mine keep getting dropped on my lap lol! My friend wanted a hedgehog and had it all set up to get him off a college student. I was supposed to go too, last minute my friend bailed, sooo I took Charlie, who ended up being a girl. She was my best friend! Like a baby, just pokey. She got very sick ended up costing a lot, of course I never regret her but I do regret not knowing more about her. 
http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zpsaf6c393c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

wandered into a pet store one day, and of course the girls knew me because Charlie came with me everywhere, and the girl showed me howie, my boyfriend offered to take him and the pet store gave him to me for free out of the sheer fact the boy didn't have a great life. He had mites fleas major quill loss and a respiratory infection which the pet store treated completely before letting me take him. (The pet store has a non profit adoption program they only take surenderees, or animals from the shelter, all their profit is based fully on the products they sell.) howie lives with me now and he's a sweetie pie! He was not when we first met. http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zpsa055e480.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

My next was calico, from hedgehogville also offered to me for no fee, he is a special case he's very anti social due to the fact his owner never handled him. He's a good boy, he's just very scared. He's doing well now  loves bananas! 
http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zps676ec64e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

My last and my only baby, is holly. She's a little albino girl, from hedgehogville, who I totally fell in love with. I checked the page everyday hoping she would get adopted but she never did, purely because of the fact she has red eyes. While we were picking up calico we heard a loud cry, breeder ran down and came up with a tiny white ball, holly, she said her mom was attacking her, it was all over from there, Chris rolled his eyes and said happy anniversary. Holly is hyper, total nutjob. Can't cuddle at night. http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/J...Uploads/image_zps0df9fe8a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

I hope my links work! 
So that's pretty much it! I'm excited to hear how everyone got their prickle baby!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

well this is a weird one! about 2 years ago, we were looking in a local pet store. we saw a hedgehog that needed a new home, so we asked how much it was, and the lady told us that they were mean and not really good pets( this place was some what of a non profit pet store, and not a vary good one ). so we decided we didn't really want an animal like that. so we just never really talked about it till this April. my girlfriend had a friend who had one, and said he was the sweetest little thing ever. so for my gfs birthday I decided to get her one since, we both really wanted for so long ( but had are dreams crushed by bad advise ). so I let her pick out one that would need a new home, since we didn't have much knowledge about hedgehogs, or if we found a baby for the right price. we found this beautiful little girl named bell, I'm pretty sure she was 9 months when we got her in April!

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag130/goodrack20/Mobile Uploads/20140725_161308_zpsjgjjbbbq.jpg

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag130/goodrack20/Mobile Uploads/20140725_161304_zpsgeltebzv.jpg


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Penny - Around February/March I started researching hedgehogs for my mom's birthday. She adores hedgehogs and always has. I was looking for her originally but at the time she had two geriatric dogs and a special needs chihuahua. We talked about it but decided it wasn't for her. But maybe it was for me. I went looking for a perfect little girl. I really wanted a standard looking hedgehog and a female. Then one day, the breeder, posted this picture of this beautiful female grey hedgehog. I talked to my fiancee and then we put our deposit down. She would be ready in a week. We scrambled to get everything together but when we went to pick her up she was totally worth it. I always wonder. Her siblings, a litter of four, were all picked up by other breeders but she was left behind. She is the sweetest thing in the world. I really think they missed out but it was my gain. 

Winter - My surprise early birthday well intentioned badly executed hedgehog. When I got him he barely weighed 80 grams and I have no idea where he came from except for a backyard breeder that's on craigslist every now and then. He was my survivor. He always eats like a champ, took to a wheel with a little nudge and gains weight incredibly fast. 

River and Rose - (Happy first birthday River!!!) River and Rose are from Top Quality Hedgehogs in Kentucky. Before we got mister Winter, Shawn and I wanted to adopt a rescue or adult and give a hedgehog a good home. When I saw the girls on the website I knew I had to get them. They were beautiful and looked so sweet. I contacted the breeder and we had them flown in a month ago to the date. I still keep in contact with the breeder and give her updates.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i found my Tiggy on kijiji being rehomed. The name she came with was Pretzel but I wanted to name her after Beatrix Potter's hedgehog in the story books Mrs. Tiggy Winkle. 
My 10 yr old daughter LOVES hedgehogs, even has hedgehog sheets on her bed so this was a delight to her. 
I didn't really know much about hedgehogs before getting Tiggy but have caught up and I love her to pieces!
We have had her about a month now and she is about 12 months old.


----------



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

kijiji. there is no breeders in Sk


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought Lily from Dream Flower Meadows up in NC. I remember watching the baby list on the website everyday until the end of August in 2011 (when I could get her) and praying that she wouldn't be sold. She was the only hedgie left at the end of August, and so I felt so lucky when I was able to get her. She was such a sweet and trusting girl. Obviously they saved the best for last :wink:


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

My friend rescued a hedgehog and discovered she couldn't really handle her biting and huffing, so she gave her to me. She has a lot of trust issues, but she's coming around.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

For my current three: one is a rehome, one comes from a breeder, and the third one is a rescue who was found in someone's garden.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sebastian came from a pet store. Titan is a rehome from this forum. The rest... well the old Chinese guy did tell us to not get Sebastian wet. Thank goodness we haven't fed her after midnight...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh well now, that's a fun story.

I hadn't had a pet in about a decade. Apartment living does that to you. And I was seriously jonesing for a critter to love. I grew up totally in love with Sonic the Hedgehog so I thought I would check out hedgehogs to see if they would be a good pet for me.

Turns out they sounded fairly ideal. I'm fairly nocturnal myself, so a late night pet that wasn't going to be missing me while I work during the day sounded great. While I was researching a friend of mine became enamored with the idea of me having one. So she said she would buy one for me. I had to talk her out of it since I couldn't have pets in the apartment, so she decided that once I got a house she would get me a hedgehog.

Fast forward a couple of years and my husband and I bought our first house. Coincidentally, the friend who wanted to buy the hedgehog for me had moved to a nearby city that has the only USDA licensed breeder in the state. Or at least the only one I found. So after having been in the house a couple of months she asked me when I wanted my new friend. After that we coordinated with each other and the breeder and a few months later my little baby Nico came home.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought my Shiloh from a "hobby breeder" off of Craigslist and with a little negotiating I got her for half if what he usually sells for because he needed the room since he had another litter on the way. Ive had her for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## Poke (Jul 10, 2014)

Hondo came from a USDA liscenced breeder in Wisconsin. We seen him at a reptile show, running around in circles in the cage while all his brothers were sleeping. Hondo has me absolutely smitten with hedgehogs, I was worried they would behave more guinea pig like. He's just over 4 months now and he's grown so big already. 

Can't wait to have time and space for another hedgehog already.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Willie is one of the Texas Tumbleweeds and traveled all the way from Texas to Ontario Canada. Willie will soon be 5. 

Parker could be classified as a rescue because he came to me very ill, but he was a very spoiled and well cared for boy who when he got sick and was getting sicker despite antibiotics, his owner brought him to me because she was afraid she would not be able to save him. Parker just turned 2.

Samson is a rescue who was found on the street. He was recently missing one eye and the other was proptosed and was drying out. He was blind in both eyes and 3 hours after arriving here he was at the vet having both eyes removed. At the time Samson arrived here we judged his age to be around 2, so he'es now around 3. :lol:

Daisy is one of my babies and the only baby I have left now that was born here. Daisy will be 6 years old in November. 

I am fostering a boy for Kingston Animal Rescue. He too was found on the street and he has cataracts in both eyes. I'm sure he can still see light and dark and some movement, but his cataracts are progressing. I still haven't thought of a good name for him. No clue how old this guy is. Cataracts are often age related but this guy doesn't seem old.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

On cataracts, my Loki has had the same filmy right eye since he was about a year and a half old. It has gotten somewhat worse over the years but he can still see out of it and hasn't suffered from depth perception loss. He is now 14. I mention it because he was so young when it started and every vet who has seen him has called it a cataract though it has yet to become the thick white film most people associate with cataracts.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have wanted a hedgehog for about a year, never really read up about them, just watched a few youtube videos. A few months ago, I told my boyfriend I wanted a hedgehog and he said he would have nothing to do with it and he didn't want one. A few weeks ago, we finished eating lunch and next door was a pet store. He wanted to go in and just look around. We were walking around and he told me "that sign says they have hedgehogs!" and so we asked to see them. A mom and 2 babies, it was my first time seeing one in real life -- and holding him! I was nervous. They were only 6 weeks old and would be ready to go home the following week. He saw how excited I was, so put down a deposit for Waffles. A week later, he surprised me with Waffles already in his cage when I got home from work!! He has come around a little, he definitely thinks Waffles is cute and will bond once in awhile, but mostly just observes from the other side of the couch lol. And I haven't asked him to clean the poop wheel yet so he's good for now lol But the week before getting him, I did lots of reading and researching and almost thought maybe it's much more than I was prepared for. It's almost 2 weeks since Waffles has been home and he's perfect


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know of hedgehogs that have had cataracts as young as 6 months so yes they can happen in the young which is probably the case with this little guy. Often in the young it is genetic or from a trauma to the eye. His are progressing and have enlarged and gotten thicker and whiter in the less than two weeks he'es lived here.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Oh my god someone let a hedgehog loose on the street? In canada? Nancy your not too far from me, poor little buggers must have been cold!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I am surprised that people found them in pet stores- in NY, it seems like a rarity. There is one exotic pet store that has them about half an hour from me, but they are usually gone the same day they go on the floor! (He breeds them on the second floor)

I am getting mine from a breeder in central NY


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Nara came from Gail at Millermeade Farms, AKA the critter connection. It was 4 years ago September 1. 

Gail does a LOT of educating in person and on her website. She lets you handle several so you can pick out the one that you like best--I was going to say the one that likes you, but there is no such animal. :lol:

Gracefulchaos, you are on to something--don't get them wet, don't feed them after midnight and NO BRIGHT LIGHTS! :grin:

ML


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I've learned a lot from Gail and Critter Connection, and I have mad respect for her and her operation. When looking for a hedgehog, I really wanted one from Millermeade, but the closest I could really get would have been meeting her at a reptile show in Indianapolis. Then I discovered a breeder 25 miles from me, who was mentored by a breeder who was mentored by Gail, so I guess we're all in the family


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

MomLady said:


> Nara came from Gail at Millermeade Farms, AKA the critter connection. It was 4 years ago September 1.
> 
> Gail does a LOT of educating in person and on her website. She lets you handle several so you can pick out the one that you like best--I was going to say the one that likes you, but there is no such animal. :lol:
> 
> ...


<3 Gail.
The morning after Sebastian gave birth, she answered the phone. It made all the difference in the world. Plus before we ever got Sebastian her website was where I learned all the "intro to hedgehogs" stuff.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I assume Gail's herd initials are MMF ? If so, I wouldn't have Nikki if it wasn't for her. I was looking at Nikki's pedigree and she has 7 hogs on it all the way up to great great great grand parents. 

I agree she has great info on her web page


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got Lily from Gail as well.  She was so nice & helpful, and my mom & I spent at least an hour at her house learning about hedgehogs and handling the available babies. Lily came home with me because she was the one who fell asleep in my hand. If I were going to get another breeder baby, I'd probably go back to Gail! My plan is to rescue from here on out though, so future hedgies will have all kinds of stories!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not to push a breeder or anything but she does a great job. Have any of you seen her recent Facebook advertising campaign? It's brilliant. And backed with her and her team I'm pretty sure everyone is doing really well over there. Even though she is like 12 hours away, I am pretty sure she is who we are going to if we decide to buy again. 
But Kelsey is right. There is a lot to be said for rescues and rehomes right in my backyard. Barring extravagant vet bills.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlie's mommy said:


> Oh my god someone let a hedgehog loose on the street? In canada? Nancy your not too far from me, poor little buggers must have been cold!


My new foster boy who is now named Herbie, and Samson were both on the streets when the weather was in the 60's at night. Years ago I got a little boy from Sherbrooke Quebec who was found in the woods by hunters during hunting season. I have no clue how he survived in 40 & 50F weather. He was one lucky little guy. The only reason he was seen is because he was albino.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, I too have decided that my next hedgehog (s) would be used instead of new. The problem is, I want to rescue them all. I haven't begun to add to my collection yet, because I know I have the potential to be "that crazy hedgehog lady".


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Same problem, Kat! Just wait until I'm moved out & have a vet fund built up...Nothing will stop me! :lol:


----------



## pricklypear (Aug 30, 2014)

Percival came from a breeder in Tuscaloosa, AL, Tranquill Hedgies. My husband and I had followed her website now and then for a few years and occasionally we'd look at the available babies and think about getting a hedgehog. We finally agreed to go for it and opted for the breeder because she seemed really good about socializing her hedgies and really seemed to care about the home they're given. She's also a grad student in biology and so I liked that she had a scientific interest in their genetics and breeding too, it just added to my love of mild nerdiness. I also like that the breeder could fill us in on Percival's personality and temperament so we could be more prepared. As a result I think we lucked out on a really sweet hedgehog!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I have great respect and admiration for all that have rescued hedgies--I can't believe someone would release a hedgehog into the wild anywhere. 
The Global Exotics rescue was right before my introduction to pet hedgehogs. Reading stories about everyone working together to rescue and relocate all those poor hedgies warms my heart--kudos to all that were involved. Unfortunately, not too many of the Tweeds are still around. 
Thanks!


----------



## ENF686 (Aug 23, 2013)

I got Punk from a USDA breeder here in Florida (Beachbum Hedgehogs) as a late 18th birthday present. I figured that buying a baby for my would be better for me instead of getting an adult off of Craigslist because I would have more of a chance of getting a hedgehog that had a good temperament and was healthy.

Hyde stomped his way into my life, and heart, 3 months ago after a friend asked for help clipping his toenails. When they decided they didn't have the time to properly take care of him, I immediately volunteered to take him :lol:


----------

